# Pepsi wont eat



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

After his op on Thurs he has not eaten :crying: He had a carrot biccie thing I sent with him to the vets and they said he ate that and had a drink but that's about it. I have seen him nibble straw out his litter tray but he has not touched any pellets or fruit/veg we have put out.

I gave him half an apple cut in two before I went to work last night as he goes mad for apple, got in at midnight and it had not been touched, this morning he has had a slight nibble on it which i suppose is better than nothing.

Irnoically the only thing he wants to chew is my door frames and skirting boards 

He still has energy in him but he has lost some weight, I was stroking him last night and his spine is a lot more prominent, cried my eyes out last night :crying:

He has a post op check later on but any advice now would be very much welcomed :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Take him to the vets as soon as you can. A rabbit that stops eating is usually very poorly. They stand a risk of dying if they stop eating for more than 24 hours.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Really sorry to hear he is not eating and I agree with Kammie get him to the vets asap if he has not been eating! Keep us updated! Is he drinking and pooing/weeing?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear this - best ring your vets and maybe take him down to be checked to be safe! xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

He is pooping and weeing yes, his wee seems fine and not too concerntrated but his poos changed last night. They are now elongated and very pale and there is just less in general.

He has been chewing on the argos catalogue, I think it has been keeping him going. He has an appointment at 3.50 today. I really hop he is ok :crying:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> He is pooping and weeing yes, his wee seems fine and not too concerntrated but his poos changed last night. They are now elongated and very pale and there is just less in general.
> 
> He has been chewing on the argos catalogue, I think it has been keeping him going. He has an appointment at 3.50 today. I really hop he is ok :crying:


hope he is ok too has he tried any hay?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aw these are really big ops, the main thing is he is nibbling and pooping, i'm sure all of a sudden his apatite will be back


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

umber said:


> hope he is ok too has he tried any hay?


To be honest he never ate hay to begin with, I dont know why. He nibbles the straw out his litter tray though. He had small amounts from it on Thursday when we got home but I have not seem him eat it since


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> aw these are really big ops, the main thing is he is nibbling and pooping, i'm sure all of a sudden his apatite will be back


Well we presumed this was the case and that maybe it totally distressed him as he is quite a sensetive and shy boy. He has been allowed up the stairs and to relax under my bed away from my daughter but it just hasn't worked


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Aww so sorry to hear this bet you're so worried, least you're taking him to the vets this afternoon. Let us know as soon as your back what they say! xxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He hasnt eaten anything since thursday and he's pooing fine? Thats sounds odd, buns do go slightly off their food post op but he needs to go the vet if he's not eating at all.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well we are back. The vet said that if had completley stopped eating then he would have died by now (!) so he must be eating something we are not aware of.

She tried to feed him there and he was having none of it so he has had 2 jabs to get his tummy going again (as apparently when they slow eating down their stomach starts to 'shut down' and they want less and less until it stops altogether) and a sachet of this yucky looking food I have to syringe feed him. She gave him some thier, he was not too sure at first but sort of got into it!

Got to take him back again tomorrow.

We have had a look around to see what he is eating and I think it is the argos catalogue that has kept him going hmy: although it is not good it has kept him alive!

He was into everything at the vets having a good look around, standing on his back legs and stamped his feet when she put him back in the box ut: the vet said he is a typical male, but a beautiful little guy :001_wub:

Feel a lot more reassured now. Been down to pets at home and got a bag of dried dandilions etc, tesco's for his faves, carrots, broccoli and cabbage.

Also, we were told not to give him lettuce of any sort or fruit which I thought was odd, her reasoning was that fruit contains high sugar levels (which I knew) but that their teeth will rot easily :confused1:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Pepsi is poorly, hope he gets better soon!

One of my rabbits stopped eating once, and wouldn't move either he was all limp when I picked him up and kept wetting himself I thought it was the end but after a couple of days he started eating again- carrot tops were the first thing he touched for days! The vet said it was just stress in that instance...apparently if they get stressed their guts pack up and then once they de-stress they just start back up again. They gave me a pre-biotic and he's been fine ever since so fingers crossedit'll just be something like that.

If Pepsi still has energy then it sounds like he's a little fighter! Really hope he's back to normal soon!

-xxxx-


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Argos saves the day lol! Lets hope he picks up real soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## mizz_caitlin_stewart (Jul 27, 2009)

erm... maybe you should ake him to vets....asking here insy gonna help ... hope she/he gets :blushing::blushing::blushing:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, the vet recommended carrot tops

This morning he has nibble a small piece of broccoli but thats about it. The syringe feeding is not fun!! we ended up wearing most of it and he decided he had had enough, kicked off scrathing all my chest and jumping off my lap  He then cleans himself for about half an hour after and kicks his heels up at me

Got to go back again tonight

mizz_caitlin_stewart, he did have an apointment and I have taken him, I was asking for general advice prior to his visit


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When I had to syringe feed Charlie I sat on the floor with my lags crossed and put him in the gap between my legs so he couldn't escape. Then held his front end close to me leaning over him so he couldn't turn his head from me to get the syringe in. Maybe you could try that with Pepsi although I did still end up wearing some of it I found this the easiest way.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> When I had to syringe feed Charlie I sat on the floor with my lags crossed and put him in the gap between my legs so he couldn't escape. Then held his front end close to me leaning over him so he couldn't turn his head from me to get the syringe in. Maybe you could try that with Pepsi although I did still end up wearing some of it I found this the easiest way.


Thanks, that sounds like a better way, I have had him wrapped in a towel under my left arm using my right to feed him but find it hard to find his mouth under all the fur. I put him in a towel on the table as per the vets instructions but he just wriggles down the towel and hides :rolleyes5:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I always find the best bet is to get someone to give u a hand, put them on the table and get the other person to put one hand firmly on their back end so they cant move their back legs then the other hand just behind their head then stick it in his mouth, this is exactly what the vets get me to do for injections etc


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I always find the best bet is to get someone to give u a hand, put them on the table and get the other person to put one hand firmly on their back end so they cant move their back legs then the other hand just behind their head then stick it in his mouth, this is exactly what the vets get me to do for injections etc


sadly there is no one around or I would! I invited an unsuspecting friend around for coffee earlier but they can't make it. Dammit!! He is a real fighter and makes it ten times worse than it needs to be


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this makes things much harder, if hes fighting u that much then i'm sure hes ok, what about a veggie smoothie and see if he licks it off ur fingers


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

when i was syringe feeding i had bodger on the floor, with my knees either side of him, and had to lean over him to get the stuff in, and my feet crossed behind him so he couldnt back up, that way i had both hands free. lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> this makes things much harder, if hes fighting u that much then i'm sure hes ok, what about a veggie smoothie and see if he licks it off ur fingers


That is what I dont get, he is not running around like normal and spending most him time sat in the corner but when I try to pick him up he runs around like he is perfectly fine. I can get some food into him but when he is bored of it or getting annoyed with me he starts to kick out. I would have thought not touching anything that he would been worn out by now. I might give the veg smoothie a try, he loves his carrots so worth a try

I have to ask a silly question, does the temp of the ears mean anything??


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> when i was syringe feeding i had bodger on the floor, with my knees either side of him, and had to lean over him to get the stuff in, and my feet crossed behind him so he couldnt back up, that way i had both hands free. lol


That is my next move! I have a big nasty scratch down my chest and left boob. Looks great :glare:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rabbits don't sweat but they regulate their body temp through their ears so a rabbit with hot ears is feeling the heat a bit but a bun with cold ears is feeling cold. Generally the ears should be warm but not really warm.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Rabbits don't sweat but they regulate their body temp through their ears so a rabbit with hot ears is feeling the heat a bit but a bun with cold ears is feeling cold. Generally the ears should be warm but not really warm.


Yes I thought it was along those lines but wanted to check, his ears are icy cold sometimes and I worry that it is not right


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you all know he started eating again last night  and has hardly stopped since!! really is himself again, even started chewing the door frame again. He must be recovered


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay glad to hear he's ok again.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks  I'm so relieved!! thanks for all the advice and well wishes btw it was all very much appreciated :001_wub:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so glad hes better


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Great News!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless him! Glad he's better!

-x-


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Glad he's better x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> Glad he's better x


Thanks!


----------

